# Where's the bathtub growers at?



## slowmo77 (Mar 28, 2011)

ok im about to move my grow into an upstairs bathtub thats not being used. i plan on running dual 400w hps lights with just a wing not a air cooled hood. the bathroom has its own exhaust which i plan to replece the fan with a stronger one it. the upstairs has its own a/c unit and the bathroom is small with its own vent.. 

how hard do you think its gonna be to keep this room cool? any suggetions from ppl already growing in a tub would be nice.. thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2011)

Here I am. Here is a picture of what we did.



As you I hope, can see, we changed out the exhaust fan to the best one H Depot had, Mr rb made a flange to go over the exhaust fan. then we vented out lights. Put the ballast up high on a shelf or in another room if that is possible. That really helps the heat. I have a window that I put a big fan in to bring in fresh air. it is still cool here, that won't work this summer. We have a vent, but I am going to try to not grow in the heat of the summer.

We have a 400 and a 600 in there. He built a top for the tub so i could get more plants in there.

Does that help? Anything else specific please ask.
rose


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 28, 2011)

sounds like you've got it down pretty good. i've been playin with the a/c upstairs and can get the temps in that bathroom down in the 50's without any lights and the door closed. i think im gonna hang my lights this weekend and run them to see what my temps are. i figure i can keep it pretty cool with the A/C as low as it will go up there. still gotta go buy the conversion bulbs..  

Thanks Rosebud. if i run into any problems i'll hit you up.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Apr 6, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ok im about to move my grow into an upstairs bathtub thats not being used. i plan on running dual 400w hps lights with just a wing not a air cooled hood. the bathroom has its own exhaust which i plan to replece the fan with a stronger one it. the upstairs has its own a/c unit and the bathroom is small with its own vent..
> 
> how hard do you think its gonna be to keep this room cool? any suggetions from ppl already growing in a tub would be nice.. thanks


 
I've been a tub grower and have found that the guest bathroom is an excellent place to grow. I put four GH Water Farms right in the tub and it was so nice being able to drain them easily. We already had a ducted exhaust fan, so I beefed that up and connected it to my ducted light fixture. I wanted to suggest that you consider a booster fan for your AC duct. These run about $30 and are pretty easy to install.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Apr 7, 2011)

nothing to add, they said it all. bathtub grower as well.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2011)

must be nice to have an extra bathroom lol



wait, you do have an exta bathroom?  right


:rofl:


----------

